

Foursquare Cofounder Naveen Selvadurai Opens Up About His Exit - hornokplease
http://www.fastcompany.com/3015183/foursquare-cofounder-naveen-selvadurai-opens-up-about-his-exit-i-wanted-to-stay

======
dm8
Whatever may have conspired at 4sq. we will never know. That said Naveen comes
across as genuinely nice guy in this interview. He doesn't indulge in name and
shame tactics. He is obviously hurt, which is understandable but he is not
dwelling on that issue. I look forward to what he has in the bag for future
and I'm sure it will be as successful as Foursquare.

